# Zapco ST-4X SQ selling points



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

Doing some research and looked at this line. Zapco seems to offer a good amount in this line from a regular 4 channel, a sq version, a power version. The SQ version Zapco advertises this is a SQ amp. In car audio a strong word in a description. Later in the description is says upgraded caps and op-amp. Says this amp specifically will have a more open and live sound stage and a more solid connection due to upgraded Tiffany rcas. The upgrades they say is it a great budget option over competitors in the $200 range. I'm a very indecisive person, always have been. Takes me forever to choose even my car wax. So Zapcos budget line and the specific selling points of the st-4sq vs the 4 channel power version and regular version. Is it just good advertisement or is this really an upgraded STX amp compared to the other STX. At a little less than $200 for a "SQ" amp advertised to be more live and open sounding I have to check this out. 

At 35, even though I listen to Rap/RnB still I enjoy the actual music and production, basically new age melodic stuff. My ears are more sensitive than ever and a recent hearing tests shows I haven't lost my hearing yet ha. I'm in a place in life where I'm going to do a full build and slowly piecing it together without breaking the bank. A basic 2 way active up front with 1 sub and all adjustments, eq from the Pioneer HU.


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Going with 2 of these for my front stage...1 for mids and highs and one bridged for midbass. 

(I have two new Zapco st-850 XM's for sale btw if you go with this line and it serves your purpose for sub(s).

Main selling point to me, at the cost, was how it did in the budget amp shootout recently, and like you said, the options for sub amps. 

It would be great if they made one with a little more power, but I'm sure it'll be fine. Installing them now.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Did these work out? Any report back on how they perform?

Thanks.


----------



## mliebs (Aug 26, 2017)

I put one in my car this weekend temporarily until my z150.6 LX gets here and I'm pretty impressed with it. I have it running a set of Hertz Mille 163.3's and it sounds pretty good. I had a JL HD600/4 running them before but wanted to try something different so I bought one of these while I was waiting. To be honest if I didn't have the LX on the way I'd just buy another ST SQ amp and be done with it.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

mliebs said:


> I put one in my car this weekend temporarily until my z150.6 LX gets here and I'm pretty impressed with it. I have it running a set of Hertz Mille 163.3's and it sounds pretty good. I had a JL HD600/4 running them before but wanted to try something different so I bought one of these while I was waiting. To be honest if I didn't have the LX on the way I'd just buy another ST SQ amp and be done with it.


Thanks mliebs. Really looking at these considering the price point.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i installed the zapco st sq 4 channel this past weekend and i like it.ive got a pioneer 80 and some m25's in the A pillars with custom kicks that already gave it a two seater center stage from 17 years ago,but now its just like heaven.i paid 189.00 for it and I'm thinking of getting the small 2 channel zapco for another install at 89.00 with a tiny foot print,i'll take that.


----------



## slikrider20 (Apr 24, 2017)

Long story short, I orderd the SQ version a few weeks ago for my active setup, and I ended up sending it back because it got so hot it would go into protect mode. But it sounded great, especially less than 200 bucks.

I ended up getting the extra power one instead, to give me a little more leeway and maybe I don't have to push it as hard. If this one gets just as hot, i might have to get an amp fan to install back there.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i havent noticed mine getting hot,i will pay attention and check it out.mines in my old truck,its a 1995 Z71 single cab short wheel base with 9 inches of lift and a crate engine that has a huge cam and true dual exhaust,but still even with all that racket it gets plenty loud in the single cab small area.but like i said i will check it out.i also haven't been driving it yet,I'm doing a budget rebuild and trying to fix a thing or 2 hundred haha,I've had it for 17 yrs so it needs stuff.thats why i was so happy to get a nice amp for 189.00

edit,but yes it sounds amazing.plus active with the P80 doesn't hurt either


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Main selling point to me, at the cost, was how it did in the budget amp shootout recently,


Could you point me in the direction of this shootout (link)? I cannot seem to find this.


----------



## mliebs (Aug 26, 2017)

The ST SQ I just put in my car runs warms but not hot. I drove right at 45 minutes (25 miles from my house to Downtown) at MAX volume and when I pulled in the parking garage the heat sink measured 112 degrees. I have the amp driving a 3 way set of Hertz 163.3's. Two channels are running the 6.5's active and the other two are running the mid and tweets passive. I normally set the gains by ear but I always want to give it more than I should so on this amp I just set them with a DMM and it sounds good and runs fairly cool. On another note, my new Z150.6 LX and ST 1350 arrived today.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im running my Mids and tweets on one, and It sounds great. A good buy.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think this is #1 on my list right now.


----------

